

Fuckyourcode.com - Couto
http://fuckyourcode.com

======
neeraj_r
There are total 64 pages. Sending request for (int)(Math.random() * 64 th
page. Thats all... Back ground color is also generating with random function.
Good attempt to study the basics of web programming...

------
skidding
I don't get it. Sorry. Just saw fuckyourdesign from your link and that doesn't
make much sense either but at least it's prettier

------
bluetooth
Oh look, another edgy developer thinks he's funny. At least it's a nice
design.

------
jcoder
Don't get it.

